# Pink Camo



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

OK- I have a question to pose for you huntresses and even non-huntresses. There is a thread on another forum I visit about pink camo and would women want pink camo as part of their "gear" meaning hunting gear. I'd like to see everybody's take here because there are just a couple of women over there and they have their opinions.


Personally, I think pink camo is good for advertising a product or just being "girly". I think pink camo might help peak a female's interest, but I am not sure it should take the place of my mothwing or fusion 3-d.  


Let's hear opinions, all of them.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Me personally- I'm not much of a girly girl and pink weapons really get on my nerves. I'd much rather see manufacturers put some effort into making some rocking woodland gear cut for a woman... as well as sexy (I mean stylish- not trashy) out of the woods apparel that says, "I hunt" without the pink and without looking like you are wearing your husband's clothes... I don't wear pink any other day of my life- I'm certainly not going to be drawn to it in my gear.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Personally, I can't stand pink archery stuff. You wont ever catch me using it. But, if it helps to get other women involved, and it helps them feel confident and happy-- then who am I to complain?

I guess I am more confortable with it in the target setups. but deer are supposed to be colorblind.. so again, if it makes them happy- so be it.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

PlainandTall said:


> Me personally- I'm not much of a girly girl and pink weapons really get on my nerves. I'd much rather see manufacturers put some effort into making some rocking woodland gear cut for a woman... as well as sexy (I mean stylish- not trashy) out of the woods apparel that says, "I hunt" without the pink and without looking like you are wearing your husband's clothes... I don't wear pink any other day of my life- I'm certainly not going to be drawn to it in my gear.


Ok, I like her. Can we keep her?


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I like pink camo. That said, I won't wear it hunting and it's not on my bow. I would rather wear regular camo out into the woods. I am grateful that there are companies that are making camo cut for women's shapes instead of expecting us to be the same as the men. :blob1:


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I keep hearing about all these companies that make women's camo gear, but how many of them make them in plus sizes? Not many that I can find, and when you do find a peice or two they are priced so high it's not worth it. Not all of us hunters are shaped like Tiffany Lakowski, but we all like gear that fits comfortably, is flattering, as well as rugged enough to handle the punishment of the outdoor lifestyle. 

As for pink gear, I like some of it, it's kind of nice to show a bit of femininity by way of a pink hat or such. But it's been taken to the extreme. I think too many manufacturers take the "Pink it and shrink it" approach to women's gear. I'd like to find 1 long sleeve camo v-neck t-shirt that would accomodate my "upper-frontal region" without making me feel like a camoflage linebacker, or like I'm wearing a camo dress.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking about this, I'm going to sound off again. Buffy made me think of it.. the pink camo EVERYTHING seems to be the answer to women's gear... Instead of more interesting colors (blue, purple, green..) they just think women= pink. Instead of equipment that might fit us better.. just color it pink and women will be happy. While the INTENT to get women involved is VERY, VERY cool.. their methods seem to be a little lacking, lol. Maybe they should get some women involved in the product development.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

canam said:


> OK- I have a question to pose for you huntresses and even non-huntresses. There is a thread on another forum I visit about pink camo and would women want pink camo as part of their "gear" meaning hunting gear. I'd like to see everybody's take here because there are just a couple of women over there and they have their opinions.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think pink camo is good for advertising a product or just being "girly". I think pink camo might help peak a female's interest, but I am not sure it should take the place of my mothwing or fusion 3-d.
> ...


I like if for the "girly" aspect but I love my regular camo too:wink:


PlainandTall said:


> Me personally- I'm not much of a girly girl and pink weapons really get on my nerves. I'd much rather see manufacturers put some effort into making some rocking woodland gear cut for a woman... as well as sexy (I mean stylish- not trashy) out of the woods apparel that says, "I hunt" without the pink and without looking like you are wearing your husband's clothes... I don't wear pink any other day of my life- I'm certainly not going to be drawn to it in my gear.


 Now regular camo cut for women(at a reasonable price) everywhere they sell mens duds would be good 



MN_Chick said:


> Ok, I like her. Can we keep her?


Oh YES!:wav:


----------



## MiLyGo (Jun 3, 2009)

I personally prefer red over pink, but I wouldn't wear a full outfit in it. It is a little patronizing that it seems like everything for a woman is in pink. Kinda like those pink tool kits for _ladies_. Those piss me off. The other day I was in Bass Pro and noticed a pink rifle. That was just a little too much for me. Kinda like the guys are saying, "ok, we'll let you into the sport, but..." Personally, I like my colored bow (red) and did indeed look at a pink version of my current bow (but preferred the red oh so much more). So if someone is drawn to it, I have no problem with it at all. I like color. However, I think it would be a bit silly to have girls wandering around in the woods dressed head to toe in pink camo. I also agree that fit is so much more important than color. I've got a bigger chest myself, so I HATE things that are not cut well.


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

I love pink, just sold my pink kobalt a while back on here to freesemomma. That being said, I still don't want my hunting gear to be pink. It just does not seem right to go out hunting wearing pink camo. I agree with all you other ladies about the affordability and availability of what they allready have. My husband and I looked at some really nice safari stuff at mahoney's, but I can't afford to pay those kinda prices. It's hard enough when one family member hunts, much less two! I would say my husband wishes that they would come up with something; because last year I just wore his camo pants over my blue jeans with a belt of course. Attractive, no, affordable, yes! The last time I checked, the deer didn't care what I looked like. lol. Anyway, just my 2 cents


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

OK Canam you know me... the current queen of pink! That said while I hunt with a pink bow, I do still wear regular camo there is only so much visability I am willing to risk. As much as I like pink I would rather the companies making camo concentrate of affordable regular camo cut for women and not forget us plus size gals. Right now I wear a pair of camo sweats and a long sleeve brown turtle neck and one of michael's scent lok vests. Why the heck does bass pro have clothes that will fit my husband (who is also large) but not me?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

1DevineShooter said:


> OK Canam you know me... the current queen of pink! That said while I hunt with a pink bow, I do still wear regular camo there is only so much visability I am willing to risk. As much as I like pink I would rather the companies making camo concentrate of affordable regular camo cut for women and not forget us plus size gals. Right now I wear a pair of camo sweats and a long sleeve brown turtle neck and one of michael's scent lok vests. Why the heck does bass pro have clothes that will fit my husband (who is also large) but not me?


Karen Butler says she can accommodate us Julie. I say us because, well- You know me, lol.  I may ask her to bring some plus camo to the Classic so we can see it.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I have pink and green strings on my bow and pink veins on my arrows and would possibly consider pink camo if it actually looked good. The problem with most colored camo is that it isn't designed for actual hunting situations and it usually looks pretty darn tacky. Now I agree with everyone in saying we need more people to start making more hunting camo for women. Everything I own from boots- facemasks is mens or little kids. I would love to buy and try some of the womens clothing but why in the world do we have to pay a $20 premium just for being a woman and for wanting something to fit us right!


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I was looking at the prois and She outdoor apparel lines and they have 2x sizes in their stuff, granted it's more expensive. I think Redhead also has a "for her" line but I'm not sure what their size range is or prices. I'm not a tiny thing either, so I can understand your concern about clothes always being too small for us :blob1:


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't care for pink but the daughter loves it- and I see alot of it so it must be a big seller. As far as the hunting clothes - I would feel like everything in the woods would be able to see me if I were in pink (whether they could or not). I'll stick w/ reg camo. I don't mind wearing the men's shirts and pants but would love a good pair of woman's huntin' boots!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> Thinking about this, I'm going to sound off again. Buffy made me think of it.. the pink camo EVERYTHING seems to be the answer to women's gear... Instead of more interesting colors (blue, purple, green..) they just think women= pink. Instead of equipment that might fit us better.. just color it pink and women will be happy. While the INTENT to get women involved is VERY, VERY cool.. their methods seem to be a little lacking, lol. Maybe they should get some women involved in the product development.


YES + YES + YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been saying this for years. Thankful they are starting to recognize women in the sport, but why only in PINK. Nothing wrong with anyone liking pink, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I personally am not a big fan of pink. I guess it is ok but just not for me as I am not exactly a girlie girl. Sometimes I wish I was but then again after 41 years I might as well get used to who I am and how I am. My husband loves me whether I wear pink, camo or a burlap sack..as he so lovingly put it...another cool thing about him is he loves me without makeup, I think the last time I wore any was when we got married...I finally threw all of my 80's blue blush away...lol..

So if you like pink camo, wear it, like was said earlier deer are color blind anyway, all you need is something to break up your outline. There have been tons of deer harvested by folks in blue jeans and flannel shirts!!!

Rock on!!


----------



## Camo Queen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Pink*

I'm not much of a pink fan, although ASAT came out with a women's pink tshirt this year and sold out immediately. It must be a fashion statement...I don't get it. 

My last bow came with a pink option. I chose gloss black and silver - call it my Harley Bow! And I put a pink Harley sticker on the bowfishing reel just to be a smartass. I do have pink fletching on my arrows, but only so my husband won't use them. 

My 8 year old daughter has a pink Genesis and loves it. The only reason she got away with it is because her younger brother is left handed and there was no chance it was going to get passed on to him!

I agree with the other ladies who just want good affordable hunting gear that FITS!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Pink Camo.*

I could care less if there was pink camo or not. But I think it isn't good in the field. 
I just wish that the camo clothes weren't so expensive! My hubby and I share shirt tops, which aren't made for women! But the pants that I have are men's cut, and man do they fit weird! But I make do with what I have. I did find some nice hunting boots! Love them!! But I tried on the men's Danner Pronghorn boots, and I have huge calfs so they didn't fit!
Women just need some more comfortable clothes, some that fit bigger girls!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Camo*

I actually just got a call from the Prios, owner about selling their product in the shop.

The major concern I hear from our women is the length of the garments. 

You know, sleeves too short, legs too short, crotch hanging down to your knees.

He assured me that they have addressed these issues and now their stuff comes in longer lengths. To fit women.

I told him I didn't care about stylish as much as practical and functional. I think that's what the ladies really want.

And NO Pink. 

maybe would be cute to wear to the mall, but not for hunting.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Mali said:


> I was looking at the prois and She outdoor apparel lines and they have 2x sizes in their stuff, granted it's more expensive. I think Redhead also has a "for her" line but I'm not sure what their size range is or prices. I'm not a tiny thing either, so I can understand your concern about clothes always being too small for us :blob1:


Most of the 2x's hunting appearal that I have found translates into a size 18-20 at the MOST- some it's only a 16-18. I mean plus sizes! Not shopping at the upper end of the regular sizes department. I wear a size 24-26 (groan!). In men's shirts that is usually a 2X or 3X depending on how wide the shirt is through the hips. Usually to get it wide enough in the hips, I have to be swimming in it up top. Drives me CRAZY! I have never seen a women's camo line carry sizes past a 2X or size 20 regardless of how expensive. If anyone knows of one, please let me know.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

*pink*

II am right there with most of you on the pink. I love my bow, but would have liked it in purple. All i see out there is pink for the ladies. Esp if you cant pull atleast 60-70#. I also hate that when i went to purchase a bow, i kept getting showed all the pink bows because i was a female. I know i can get my bow done in purple, if i want to ship it off and pay to have it done. Just would b nice to b able to purchase it that way.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

canam said:


> Karen Butler says she can accommodate us Julie. I say us because, well- You know me, lol.  I may ask her to bring some plus camo to the Classic so we can see it.


I'm not going to make it to the classic, but dont forget about me! 
I need a 2x in tops and an xl in bottoms that are made for a pudgy middle. I;d love to find something that wasnt skin tight.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Julie
Let's start a new clothing line for PLUS sizes!
You and I could swap clothes. I wear 22-24 or 24-26 depending on the brand. Things like camo clothing do not cater to PLUS sized women. As I look around our range, I see women who are anywhere from 20-26. Many of them actually hunt as well. If a clothing company would make it, I'd wear it. 

Last season I tried on a man's pair of 2x hunting pants. They fit me around the waste. The crotch was at the knees and I would have had to roll them up or cut them off to make them work and still wouldn't be comfortable. We deserve more than sweats.

I have a camo idea- if they mixed some dusky, dark pink as a fade in on the advantage or fusion, it would look cool. Blending it with the browns and greens and turning it int an autumn color might do the trick.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

While we're sounding off, where the heck did clothin manufactures get the idea that all women have hourglass figures? Whenever I go looking for jeans, I have two options, granny style with front-butt, or teeny-bopper butt-crack version. Why in the world can't they realize that we need something that's middle of the road? I love the fit of Lee Riders, but they make the waist so stinking small, that if I do find a pair that flatter my hiney and don't droop down to my knees, then the waist is so tight it cuts off the circulation to my brain! The best fitting jeans I ever found was a pair of LEI's that I got at a discount store. They had one pair in my size, and I wore then until they turned to dust. Now I can't find them anywhere. It sucks.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

AMEN! You ought to be a "muffin top" and try to get fitting jeans and then something to hide the muffin, lol.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Little known fact (yeah, I'm full of this useless crap) is that most clothing manufacturers still use typical women's sizes based on a study done during World War II. Obviously, we have changed.

I have seen a few companies now sell what the call "Right Fit" jeans and pants..They are more accomodating to women's sizes today. Most clothing lines that offer talls assume that tall women have no curves, or they just adde da bunch of fabric in the rise... It was more than frustrating. Thru highschool and many years beyond, there was exactly ONE line of jeans that fit me well. But they got rid of that for the low rise jeans, lol.

Anyway, the right fit stuff is amazing. I've seen it at Fashion bug and Lane Bryant. I threw away all my other jeans and only get these now.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> Little known fact (yeah, I'm full of this useless crap) is that most clothing manufacturers still use typical women's sizes based on a study done during World War II. Obviously, we have changed.
> 
> I have seen a few companies now sell what the call "Right Fit" jeans and pants..They are more accomodating to women's sizes today. Most clothing lines that offer talls assume that tall women have no curves, or they just adde da bunch of fabric in the rise... It was more than frustrating. Thru highschool and many years beyond, there was exactly ONE line of jeans that fit me well. But they got rid of that for the low rise jeans, lol.
> 
> Anyway, the right fit stuff is amazing. I've seen it at Fashion bug and Lane Bryant. I threw away all my other jeans and only get these now.


I have to agree with you on the Lane Bryant jeans, they really do fit all kinds of women.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

The thread seems to have evolved from the subject of pink to the subject of fitting women and all the wonderful sizes we come in. I hope this is not too off topic to post this here, but I think what I did to my favorite camo pants is kind of interesting in terms of some of the issues we are talking about here. Probably not everyone has the sort of sewing confidence I do, but probably quite a few do. My solution was, if you can't find it- make it fit.

I used to be a lot heavier than now (and if you want to know about that- I posted "A woman's journey" over in the fitness forum) After I lost about 20 or 25 lbs- my clothes were falling off me and I needed to get some new clothes. One thing I treated myself to was a pair of Redhead brand camo pants from Bass Pro. They were giant men's pants with very long legs- which is always SUCH a treat for me to have pants that touch the tops of my shoes (or even wrinkle!) When I look at this picture it's hard for me to imagine that these new pants made me feel SLIM- but they did, and they were made from the softest flannel-like denim... they just felt good to wear... except for the fact that I could have hiked them up to my armpits because the nifty gusset crotch was so low.

Fast forward- a bunch more pounds gone and I was cleaning out my wardrobe again- and I just could not bring myself to throw out those beloved camo pants... so I decided to try to turn them into a pair of modern cut low rise fashion jeans... no they aren't going to be hunting pants- I could never get a pair of long johns inside them and they don't have front pockets anymore... but I really love wearing them out and about... THIS- (not pink) is totally my style.

Funny story: I was once shopping in Walmart (where everyone wears camo to shop right!? :lol: well, OK, in Indiana we do... unless you are wearing pajamas... oh wait I'm getting distracted... ) so this little boy stopped and stared at me wide eyed, almost panicked... and then asked his mom- "Why is that lady dressed like a MAN!?" OMG I thought that was so funny- it was as if I was a man in a dress! The woman was mortified.

So- to alter these pants the waistband was removed- a huge section of the top of the pants was sectioned out- so much so that the front pockets were gone totally and I replaced what had been a long zipper with a single fly button. The back pockets were removed. The butt seam was ripped out and the thighs were taken in considerably... the butt seam was taken in and the pockets re attached about two inches down and two inches in from where they'd been. 

If you look at these before and after pictures I have marked a prominent point in the branch pattern that you can pick out in both pictures- look at how it shifted and how far from the belt! Anyway- I think that this is a pretty good illustration of how far a woman will be driven go to get something that fits in a groovy invisible print!


----------



## MiLyGo (Jun 3, 2009)

*jeans*

Wow P&T, you look amazing! Congrats on your new figure. You are certainly inspiring!

As for the jeans, I agree with the Lane Bryant Right Fit jeans. They are the only jeans I will wear now. They are based on three common female shapes and have hidden darting that makes the jeans feel as if they have been tailored. I have a... well, a bit of a big butt. (Really, there's no nice way to say that is there? lol) So my jeans would always gape at the waist especially in the back if they fit my hips properly. I get the blue circle jeans and they have darting along the back waistline. This ensures that the jeans lay against my skin and don't gape and show bits of my anatomy that I'd rather not show. That and they make my butt look nice.  They even come in capris for hot days and are now coming in dress pants for work. They are expensive (for me), but you can catch them on sale from time to time, especially at the end of the season. Plus they fit SO well.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> The thread seems to have evolved from the subject of pink to the subject of fitting women and all the wonderful sizes we come in. I hope this is not too off topic to post this here, but I think what I did to my favorite camo pants is kind of interesting in terms of some of the issues we are talking about here. Probably not everyone has the sort of sewing confidence I do, but probably quite a few do. My solution was, if you can't find it- make it fit.
> 
> I used to be a lot heavier than now (and if you want to know about that- I posted "A woman's journey" over in the fitness forum) After I lost about 20 or 25 lbs- my clothes were falling off me and I needed to get some new clothes. One thing I treated myself to was a pair of Redhead brand camo pants from Bass Pro. They were giant men's pants with very long legs- which is always SUCH a treat for me to have pants that touch the tops of my shoes (or even wrinkle!) When I look at this picture it's hard for me to imagine that these new pants made me feel SLIM- but they did, and they were made from the softest flannel-like denim... they just felt good to wear... except for the fact that I could have hiked them up to my armpits because the nifty gusset crotch was so low.
> 
> ...


Wow great job on the pants! I can sew a bit but that is far above my skills. I'd love a pair of pants like that and I don't even hunt. You look awesome!! Congrats. 

I have been working to lose weight myself and just buy what I need right now I have one pair of shorts and jeans. I don't want to spend $$ until I reach my goal. Today is my 255th day on my diet and I have lost 69.5 pounds. I have about 25 more to go. This all started because of a day with Woman in the Outdoors. I never had done anything like that... shooting guns, paddling a canoe, and shooting a bow. Heck I hadn't been in the woods in over 25 years! I had such a good time, I fell in love with archery. I figured if I was going to pursue these things I would enjoy them more if I was in better shape. 

Keep up the good work sewing, maybe you could pick up some design work? You "seam" to know what women want!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

WOW Sarah! You're awesomer than I thought. You look great girl! That after pic looks like one you might see in a magazine.  I don't have the confidence to sew a button, lol.

MC I may have to start a women's fitness support thread, I'm in the same boat. I've lost around 40, but I gained some back and am on the loss track again, but I hope to keep that moving now.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> WOW Sarah! You're awesomer than I thought. You look great girl! That after pic looks like one you might see in a magazine.  I don't have the confidence to sew a button, lol.
> 
> MC I may have to start a women's fitness support thread, I'm in the same boat. I've lost around 40, but I gained some back and am on the loss track again, but I hope to keep that moving now.


Hey that sounds good to me. Your doing great, I know losing weight is not easy, just take it one day at a time, and you will reach your goal.


----------



## edswench (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok I love pink It happens to be my favorite color and although I love a pink t with my jeans I dont have alot of cloths because of price some of the pink is trashy looking and I dont want to stick out and look trashy.. Love PINK I have a pink bow and pink blazer's on my arrows and in traditional I have a pink quiver but to much pink is overboard even for me..
Give us affordable clothing that looks like womens clothing and we will be happy but dont make it trashy....I dont want a tshirt down to my knees I am short and everything is long on me.....
Plain and Tall you look amazing great job your a roll model to all of us who have gained a few pounds in a year and need motivation to help lose it..
I do intend to go threw SLG and get me some clothing this year on Karens website.. The prices arent bad at all..
I dont want mens clothing but I can still shoot like a girl :cheer2:


----------



## Mrs.Bowhunter02 (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally- I would wear pink camo out and about ( as casual wear: like a jacket, hoodie, or shirt ); however, I would not wear it out in a tree stand hunting.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

canam said:


> MC I may have to start a women's fitness support thread,


I'm on board with this idea. I'm 30 lbs down and a ways from my goal! Sarah, what a fantastic feeling you must have had when you restyled those pants!!! 

BTW - She apparel's 2x is 22 -24, so someone is making clothes a bit bigger which is nice, but more need to get on that bandwagon! :blob1:


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

This is a great thread! I have said all of these things to myself over and over and I'm sure my BF is tired of hearing them. The clothing industry as a whole is way off base. The only choices out there are let-it-all-hang-out teenager or granny. I never feel good in my camo because it just doesn't fit. I petitioned Mathews directly more than once for a purple bow. And I would love to lose 25+ lbs. We are all the same :grouphug:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

ANGEL said:


> II am right there with most of you on the pink. I love my bow, but would have liked it in purple. All i see out there is pink for the ladies. Esp if you cant pull atleast 60-70#. I also hate that when i went to purchase a bow, i kept getting showed all the pink bows because i was a female. I know i can get my bow done in purple, if i want to ship it off and pay to have it done. Just would b nice to b able to purchase it that way.


I am with all of you...I do not like Pink either. 
I did break down and send my bow off and have it painted purple. It turned out better then I thought it would. Not to mention it is still dark enough to hunt with!! :teeth:
Not only is the bow purple, I have purple arrow wraps. Black and Purple stab. as well as just ordered Black, purple and White strings/cabels.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies! I am new to AT and I do love pink camo, my bow is and my arrows are pink. However with that said, I don't think I would wear pink camo clothes into the woods, I put on another thread that my sister-in-law and I would love to create a line of pink camo clothes, but not necessiarily for hunting. She and I are both plus size, short women. I hate wearing my husbands hunting clothes. I know there are a few places that do carry plus size clothes but I have actually tried a few of them on, just because they say 2X doesn't mean anything, I purchased a 2X camo everyday wear shirt online, got it, and it fit like a large, ended up giving it to my teenage daughter, I paid almost $30 for it too, really frustrating. I would just love to be able to go somewhere and find a long sleeved camo shirt without a pocket on the front. I am a bit heavy chested and that is after having a breast reduction, the pocket just makes me feel like I have one larger than the other. LOL! I was doing pretty good with the weight loss until about 1 1/2 years ago, started a new job and all of the weight I had loss (45#) came right back on. Being a wife, mom of 4, work full time and a full time student it seems that my ambition for weight loss or exercise has gone to the wayside. Any suggestions? I know this post has covered a lot, but I am still fairly new to all of this hunting stuff and you girls know as well as I do, sometimes the husband/boyfriend just does not understand the way we feel about ourselves in clothes.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

:77: bless all of you! I thought I was one of the few females that doesn't care much for pink. A pink camo sweatshirt or cap would be ok, but I would NOT wear it out hunting!!! To date I do not own any pink camo. I'm not opposed to those who choose pink, and if you can get more gals involved because of it - that's great! I think that the mfg's need to step outside the box and realize that "pink" is not the universal color for all gals - they need to def other colors! 

I'm glad to read that I'm not the only one with hunting "fit" issues either - ugh!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

pink or regular... I too would love to see some true plus sizes offered, not the xxl teenager fit.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pink*

AMEN to that:teeth:


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

JAG said:


> pink or regular... I too would love to see some true plus sizes offered, not the xxl teenager fit.


I like small touches of pink, but not so much that you end up looking like a Pepto Bismol commercial. 

P&T, AWESOME, AWESOME job with those pants. They look terrific, flattering AND comfy to boot. I need to tinker with a few pairs of mine now! Thanks for the "how-to"!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

bowtechbuffy said:


> I keep hearing about all these companies that make women's camo gear, but how many of them make them in plus sizes?


We carry plus sized in women's hunting clothes. These clothes are designed to fit us...one product are the bibs we carry, I have them in 2XL, they are designed so the front of the bib actually comes below the chest, and the back of hte bib runs up high, so no air down our back...best feature is that they have a zipper from one ankle on the inseam to the other ankle...so no more stripping in the freezing cold when nature calls, just the bottoms! We have many other 2XL sizes in our lineup. Good Luck! Karen


----------



## hunter2b (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies. I'm new here and was reading through some posts and this one really got my attention. I agree with a lot things. I too could stand to lose a few pounds, (especially if I could look like P & T in camo pants, lol). I do like wearing my pink hunting shirts and hats. I can't say that I would wear them hunting or would wear pink camo hunting but, I like it that when wearing them in public it draws attention to the fact that there are "real life women hunters". Sometimes I think men think it's a myth. I went to the grocery store a while back and the checkout person was a young man. I had on a hunting t-shirt and he starts talking to me about hunting then he looks at my hat and asks me what the symbol stands for, I tell him it is for realtree he looks at me and says what's that? Seriously? Then, my fiance and I were at wal-mart one day and I had on a pink realtree hoodie and this man approaches us and asks me if I hunt. I tell him yes and we end up talking for a while. It ends up he is a hunting guide and camera man for hunting dvds and tv shows. We are good friends and hunting buddies to this day. So I do like to draw attention to the fact that women can hunt too. But, just like everyone else I am tired of trying to find camo and ending up in the men's section. If they do have women's they are priced double that of the men's and there is never much of a selection. I usually end up buying a big pair of men's pants and a mens shirt and wearing them over my jeans and sweatshirt. I do have women's hunting boots that I love! I am really tired of men being so sexist though. In one post someone was talking about going to look at bows and they kept showing her pink bows. I know what you mean. They think because we're girls it has to look girlie. I went to a pawn shop and wanted to look at a 12 ga and the man says, "Don't you think that's a bit much for you?". Excuse me? I riffle hunt with an 8mm mauser. I prefer a 12 ga over a 20. I might only pull 40 pounds or so but, I can hunt, I can shoot and I can do it with or without men. I like to pheasant hunt, deer hunt, turkey hunt, etc. There is nothing better than hearing a turkey gobble when you're sitting in the woods or hearing a deer run down the hill behind you when you're in a tree stand. Why is it so hard for some men to understand this can be enjoyed by men and women alike? With that said, Yes, I was introduced to hunting by my fiance. I never really had a man in my life that was into hunting that believed women could hunt too. My fiance is one of the few men that think it's great that women are getting into hunting more and more and he will tell you that he would rather hunt with me over any of his guy friends any day. I like to think that as women get more involved in hunting we will pass it down to our girls and in the future we will see the end of hunting being a "man's sport".


----------



## hunter2b (Jul 30, 2009)

Wanted to point out a couple of things. I guess my spell check doesn't know how to spell. Instead of riffle it should say rifle. Also, the point to the wal-mart story was that if I wouldn't have had on that Pink Realtree hoodie that man would have never approached me and I would have missed out on some great experiences and a good friend.


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

Personally, I don't want to wear any pink camo into the woods LOL! However, I do wear pink stuff everywhere else (I love pink). I do have a problem finding QUALITY hunting clothes in my size (rather small) so I either wear boys stuff or make my own (make my own pants, fleece, etc).

I'd like to find camo-pattern in purple or blue, pink cam is a little overdone IMHO.

I do think the pink shotguns are more geared to the young girls, teen and younger. I saw the new Matthews bow that's coming out and I do wish it was available in flat black but I'll settle on camo-if I can ever afford THAT bow :mg:.


----------



## CBurch (Dec 18, 2008)

Mali said:


> I like pink camo. That said, I won't wear it hunting and it's not on my bow. I would rather wear regular camo out into the woods. I am grateful that there are companies that are making camo cut for women's shapes instead of expecting us to be the same as the men. :blob1:


I agree. That's how I feel. DH would never let me wear it to the woods. But when we go practice shooting, conventions, scouting, etc ... I'd love to have some pink camo stuff to wear. I'm a women hunter, I like to feel girly, I like to have some camo stuff to wear .... what can I say!


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

hunter2b said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new here and was reading through some posts and this one really got my attention. I agree with a lot things. I too could stand to lose a few pounds, (especially if I could look like P & T in camo pants, lol). I do like wearing my pink hunting shirts and hats. I can't say that I would wear them hunting or would wear pink camo hunting but, I like it that when wearing them in public it draws attention to the fact that there are "real life women hunters". Sometimes I think men think it's a myth. I went to the grocery store a while back and the checkout person was a young man. I had on a hunting t-shirt and he starts talking to me about hunting then he looks at my hat and asks me what the symbol stands for, I tell him it is for realtree he looks at me and says what's that? Seriously? Then, my fiance and I were at wal-mart one day and I had on a pink realtree hoodie and this man approaches us and asks me if I hunt. I tell him yes and we end up talking for a while. It ends up he is a hunting guide and camera man for hunting dvds and tv shows. We are good friends and hunting buddies to this day. So I do like to draw attention to the fact that women can hunt too. But, just like everyone else I am tired of trying to find camo and ending up in the men's section. If they do have women's they are priced double that of the men's and there is never much of a selection. I usually end up buying a big pair of men's pants and a mens shirt and wearing them over my jeans and sweatshirt. I do have women's hunting boots that I love! I am really tired of men being so sexist though. In one post someone was talking about going to look at bows and they kept showing her pink bows. I know what you mean. They think because we're girls it has to look girlie. I went to a pawn shop and wanted to look at a 12 ga and the man says, "Don't you think that's a bit much for you?". Excuse me? I riffle hunt with an 8mm mauser. I prefer a 12 ga over a 20. I might only pull 40 pounds or so but, I can hunt, I can shoot and I can do it with or without men. I like to pheasant hunt, deer hunt, turkey hunt, etc. There is nothing better than hearing a turkey gobble when you're sitting in the woods or hearing a deer run down the hill behind you when you're in a tree stand. Why is it so hard for some men to understand this can be enjoyed by men and women alike? With that said, Yes, I was introduced to hunting by my fiance. I never really had a man in my life that was into hunting that believed women could hunt too. My fiance is one of the few men that think it's great that women are getting into hunting more and more and he will tell you that he would rather hunt with me over any of his guy friends any day. I like to think that as women get more involved in hunting we will pass it down to our girls and in the future we will see the end of hunting being a "man's sport".



A few years back my hubby and I went to a Cabela's store and we ended up in the archery dept. He was looking at a bow and the salesguy let him test shoot it. Hubby looked at me and said, "it's not bad, shoot it". The salesguy looked at me and said "Oh, that's a 70# bow, you're not going to be able to shoot that". To which I replied "Give me the release." I proceeded to shoot an even tighter group than my hubby had (I got a little lucky!!) so I handed the bow back to the salesguy, thanked him and walked away. I heard him say as I walked off... "Remind me never to make her mad!!" I took that a s huge compliment but have always wondered why men are so quick to underestimate us women. 

Or maybe they just feel threatened by us? Hmmm...


----------



## buckwildchic25 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the color pink in itself is an aquired taste almost like sushi either you like it or or dont...and i dont i think if you want to wear pink camo do it on your own time, it shouldnt be brought into the woods it kinda defeats the purpose of camo am i right?


----------

